# Audio / Video >  Pioneer vsx-s300-k remonts

## rsv

Labdien!

Lūdzu iesakiet kur varētu saremontēt Pioneer vsx-s300-k resīveri. Īsi pēc garantijas beigām nomira un neslēdzas iekšā, bez jebkādām dzīvības pazīmēm. Iespējams, saistīts ar to, ka jaunākais lietotājs spēlējās to daudzas reizes slēdzot iekšā/ārā. Tika nests uz servisu Tadaiķu 4 elektronika.lv, kas nodrošina garantiju, bet, tā jau bija beigusies un rezultātā serviss piedāvāja mainīt pamatplati par 420 "jevro". Resīvers jauns maksāja mazāk.
Jā un tad tas nostāvēja plauktā kādu laiku  :: 



12190451_491230957710084_1184329642_o.jpg

----------


## ansius

aiznes pa tiešo uz pioneer, viņi laikam ūdens ielā bija, ja nemaldos.

----------


## osscar

Nezinu vai kads gribēs labot d klases ampu...tā tāme par 420 evro ietver jaunus pastūža moduļus..tapēc tāds cipars..imho

----------

